# Can Someone Tell Me How This Was Done?



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone - 

I was wondering if someone could explain to me how this hat was created. To me, it looks like the embroidery was done on some sort of fusible material, trimmed, and then adhered to the hat via a cap heat press? It was not embroidered straight onto the hat. I am interested in knowing what material to use to do this and also the best way to trim around the embroidery without cutting into it...this was such a good trim job it literally took me over a minute to figure out it was adhered to the hat! 

Thanks!

Sydney


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks Photoshop...

Here's why...

That hat is a 4 parts construction. Crown, ring, band and bill.
If the embroidering was done before assembly it would be in 4 parts with 4 sections fitted together. The embroidering is one piece.

The next questionable point is the stitching into the hat. The stitching density is too high for the fabric as well as no stitching flaws into the seams. The stitching has to go into the fabric like the stitching on the hat. You can clearly see the stitching on the hat but not on the embroidering. 

Last there is no way a machine can stitch into the bill and sweat band on the same stroke. You cannot embroider through a seam, cardboard bill and then backing. That's too much.

I would call it a good photoshop.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

he thinks it was embroidered onto some sort of heat press material and put on the hat, not embroidered on the hat. I know they have such a thing but I have never tried it


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

If it was trimmed. They probably used a laser as it cuts perfect with the design...

But it does look photoshopped. There's no creases n the edges look alittle fake n there are no bends on the embroidered parts where the hat bends...


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

The problem is in the creases. Heat press has to be flat in order for adhesion. The press could not distribute heat evenly as some areas would be scorched an others not. 

Look at the leaf around the sweatband it should follow the contour of the hat if it were attached. Heat press cannot reach into angled corners. 

Inobu


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

martinwoods

This is what happened (lol). I saw the heading and pulled up the image. My browser (firefox) froze and just shut down the pc so I left for dinner. 

When I rebooted firefox restored the session back to the image and I just picked up from there never finishing what the OP stated. 

I guess there is a battle brewing between me and my dog concerning who has the shorter attention span. 

Sorry Sydney 

Inobu


----------



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

gunold has a heat disolvable material.
http://www.gunold.com/embroidery-supplies/specialty/HeatAway.htm
so you embroider you design onto that, put the whole embroidery into a heat press, brush of the remaining "heatway", iron on some of gunolds iron on glue and than get it onto the cap with a heat gun. It just takes some time for the heat to go right thru the whole embroidery so you will need to take your time.


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

That is too funny that people think this pic is photoshopped! I assure you it is not - I took the picture myself last week of one of my customers' hat. It is real!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

My best guess is someone stitched the design onto a wash-away fusible backing, soaked it in water to remove the excess, then sprayed the back of the design with an adhesive and applied it to the cap. You could probably also use a cap press to set it a bit firmer...

Hmm, maybe I should try something like that?


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

twosocksdesigns said:


> That is too funny that people think this pic is photoshopped! I assure you it is not - I took the picture myself last week of one of my customers' hat. It is real!



This is the crease that many expect to see if the patch/embroidery is affixed to both the band and bill. 










If you had it in hand a close inspection would have yielded much more than we can speculate on in a photo.

Got me.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

These hats are made overseas...the embroidery is done before the hat is sewn together.


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

The embroidery was NOT done before the hat was put together, I assure you. It was not embroidered straight onto the hat. If you look very closely (at least in real life) you can see the edges of the webbing around the embroidery. There is no underside to the embroidery inside the hat.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Curious indeed.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Applique heat sealed to cap....


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tfalk said:


> My best guess is someone stitched the design onto a wash-away fusible backing, soaked it in water to remove the excess, then sprayed the back of the design with an adhesive and applied it to the cap. You could probably also use a cap press to set it a bit firmer...
> 
> Hmm, maybe I should try something like that?


That is what I thought as soon as I saw the picture. Water soluble backing and glued to the cap. Gives me some ideas to play with.


----------



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

I still prefer heat away, its quicker, cleaner and dose not need to washed


----------



## l00katme (Oct 1, 2012)

It's not photoshop.It's real.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

If it is indeed glued to the hat.. what type of glue?
I realize you can use the heat gun and glue it as said in the other post.. is there anything else that would work?

Just curious.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabric glue.


----------



## dgwilym (Jun 18, 2010)

it doesn't matter if the embroidery was done before or after the hat was assembled,( i say this as the embroidery is seperate) the embroidery is one piece and added onto the hat using adhesive, this can be achieved various ways, you can embroid onto heatpress vinyl then contour cut the design out using your plotter cutter, then you have the emroidery with a vinyl backing which can be heat applied to whatever item you desire. I hope this helps.


----------

